# Text, String vor einem Root Element einfügen



## duddel123 (27. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gerne "vor" einem root Element einen String, Text frei in ein XML Dokument einsetzen!


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

HIER SOLL DER FREIE TEXT REIN!!

<root>
  <test1>erstens</test1>
  <test2>zweitens</test2>
</root>
```

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Per 
	
	
	
	





```
rootElement.setText("BLA");
```
 kann ich frei eine String an das rootElement anhängen, aber wie macht man das "vor" dem eigentlichen rootElement??
Wenn ich eine Text Element erzeuge und es vor dem root hängen möchte, so sagt mir die Konsole, dass das nicht erlaubt ist!!???


g duddel123


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jun 2005)

das geht nicht, eine solche xml datei ist nicht wohlgeformt

VOR dem root element darf kein Text sein

(höchstens ein Kommentar)


----------



## duddel123 (27. Jun 2005)

O.k. danke, hatte ich mir schon gedacht, aber wollte es nicht wahr haben!!


g duddel123


----------

